# replacement coil heads and prepping them



## ET (12/10/13)

so you get yourself a new coil head and screw it on and vape OR
do you give it a rinse first?

what i'd like to know is if you should give them a wee wash in warm water before plugging them in or if it's just fine to bung them in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (12/10/13)

I usually just put them in and then give the wicks a minute or two to suck up some juice, but I have heard of people saying that they get a chemical or plasticy taste from a new coil - so up to you I guess, if it tastes fine, then why not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (12/10/13)

Personally i keep water away from my coils until it is time for a clean and dryburn.
1st tank the coil is meh, then about 10 tanks it is super! From there it declines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/10/13)

IMHO all you need to do is just heat it up well and not inhale the first toot. That coil is so hot it will kill any germs or other nasty stuff.


----------



## Derick (21/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Personally i keep water away from my coils until it is time for a clean and dryburn.
> 1st tank the coil is meh, then about 10 tanks it is super! From there it declines.



Ever vaped water?

For some reason it is nasty! - Tastes like water vapour yeah, but somehow it is just wrong - wonder if I put some vicks vaporub in there if I can clear up my chest cold

Reactions: Like 1


----------

